# First NY lambs new lamb happy/sad news 2.3.11



## jenjscott (Jan 12, 2011)

Another new lamb!  This time its from the poor ewe.  Didn't think she was bred, didn't think she could carry if she did breed, There there it is, on the coldest night of the year so far, with more cold coming.  So now I need to know what is the best thing to feed her to help give her a boost and see if she can feed this young'un.  I will search as well, but if anyone wants to make some suggestions, I would appreciate it.  

Jen


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 12, 2011)

What are you currently feeding?  She should have free choice hay, preferably something good quality, like a grass/alfalfa mix or straight alfalfa.  If she's underweight, I would also go ahead and give her some grain to provide extra nutrition for her AND the milk she needs to produce. There are things out there like Nutri-Drench you could give her if you really think she's badly off. And if she gets too skinny to keep her weight on and feed the lamb, you should go ahead and remove the lamb and bottle it.  

Any pictures of the new lamb?


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 12, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> And if she gets too skinny to keep her weight on and feed the lamb, you should go ahead and remove the lamb and bottle it.


How can you get the lamb in the bottle to bottle it?  

I can't offer anything to help, but good luck.  I hope it works out for you and the baby.  

Where are the pictures?  I love baby pictures.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 12, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You know, when I typed that I knew it sounded like the lamb was going in the bottle.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Jan 12, 2011)

Any photos? 
I hope the little lambie is doing okay.'
 I am planning on getting Katahdins in July.


----------



## jenjscott (Jan 12, 2011)

I didn't have my camera today, I will try and get some pics tomorrow.  I will also try to get some nutri-drench, because on a scale of 1-5 she is a -1.  I She has been getting free choice hay, and daily soybeans or rice (alternating).  Today I picked up rice bran and crimped oats and though I would start her out with a little of each of those and work her up to equal parts with the soybeans and rice.  We were trying to get a selection protein and good carbs, along with the oil from the soy. .

Does Purina not make a sheep food?  I find everything but sheep food.  Or is there  cattle formula to feed?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 13, 2011)

jenjscott said:
			
		

> I didn't have my camera today, I will try and get some pics tomorrow.  I will also try to get some nutri-drench, because on a scale of 1-5 she is a -1.  I She has been getting free choice hay, and daily soybeans or rice (alternating).  Today I picked up rice bran and crimped oats and though I would start her out with a little of each of those and work her up to equal parts with the soybeans and rice.  We were trying to get a selection protein and good carbs, along with the oil from the soy. .
> 
> Does Purina not make a sheep food?  I find everything but sheep food.  Or is there  cattle formula to feed?


DO NOT feed cattle feed. There's is too much copper and it will kill her.  If she's really a -1 (like skin and bones you mean?) you need to pull the lamb off her and bottle the lamb.  She will never get ahead when she's trying to produce milk for the lamb.  

I'd suggest getting a good balanced sheep ration (purina should make one), such as a high energy lamb pellet or something, and feed her that. Don't go back and forth with what you're feeding her. She needs stability so her digestive system doesn't get upset.  

Slowly start her on the grain ration and increase it slowly over the next week or two. She's probably going to need at least a lb, and probably more like 2 lbs/day to sustain her.


----------



## Bossroo (Jan 13, 2011)

How old is this ewe ?  if 5 or older, she may have lost some or all  of  her front teeth and is not able to eat properly therefore she will loose condition fast. At this point there is little that one can do to be of much help. She just may be at the end of her alloted time.  I have never been able to bottle a lamb... ever. However, I have bottle fed a few lambs now and then.


----------



## Mo's palominos (Jan 13, 2011)

You may want to try some beet pulp soaked in warm water. It's easy to chew and easy to digest. Start with a small amount and increase gradually. Don't feed it dry unless you mix ot with her grain, otherwise it can cause choke.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 14, 2011)

Bossroo said:
			
		

> I have never been able to bottle a lamb... ever.


But they keep longer that way!


----------



## Bossroo (Jan 14, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Bossroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But they would be limited in growth by the volume of the bottle !


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 14, 2011)

Then get a really BIG bottle!


----------



## jenjscott (Jan 15, 2011)

Ok I got some pictures yesterday, and just got time to get them up I hope.  Another new baby yesterday!  This one is from a young ewe that was bred way too young.  Boy are we going to change things up this year.  

Here's the poor old gal with her young'un.  She is probably about 7 years old.







Here is another older female looks due soon, not in as bad a shape.






Here's the baby girl with her baby girl.






Here is a younger but grown ewe probably due soon.






Here is the small one with the old one for a size comparison.






So, looking at the picture of the old ewe, what are the opinions on handling this situation.  I would like to leave the lamb on her if she is able to produce enough milk to feed it if we can get enough nutrition in her.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 15, 2011)

The little black and white lamb looks like it was copied and pasted from the top picture to the bottom!  I did a double take.   Looks like nursing isn't a problem for the little dear.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Jan 15, 2011)

What breed are those sheep? So cute!!! I can't wait till I get mine!!!


----------



## puredelite (Jan 16, 2011)

The older ewe does look somewhat thin, be best to have a separate stall for her and the lamb where she can have access to all the good hay she will eat and also some good high protein feed (14-16%) Don't start her off on a great quanity of feed but just increase it daily til she is getting maybe a lb. or more. If she develops diarreha cut back on feed. Also water for her at all times. Nutri- Drench for sheep is a great product for her and the lamb as it gives both energy and appetite.


----------



## kuntrygirl (Jan 17, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, it's hard to tell from pics. I can see she's thin, but her fleece might be making her look different than she feels.  You could always try keeping her lamb on her and really feed her well.  If she still doesn't gain weight or starts losing weight, I'd pull the lamb.  And 7 is mature but isn't really that old for sheep. We've had ewes still lambing until 10 or 12, and then we'll usually retire them.


----------



## jenjscott (Jan 19, 2011)

TWINS!!  Night before last and another single last night.  Another looking ready to pop, more twins, I think.

Ok, we are going to increase her feed along with the other old ewe, the brownish one in the pic, who is the one who had twins.  She is not in as bad shape, but will need to eat for three! We really would like to see her raise the baby if possible.



> What breed are those sheep?


These are mixed breed hair sheep.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 19, 2011)

Very cute lambs. Congratulations.


----------



## jenjscott (Jan 24, 2011)

We now have 7 babies, the last one born night before last.  I took pictures yesterday, but left my camera in my husband's truck!  Maybe tonight.....

I can't belive how fast little Christmas is growing.  He is being a good big brother to the new babies and likes to play with them.  

I have a cat that likes to stay with the sheep.  They tried to run him off at first, but finally gave up.  Now he likes to go out and play with the lambs.  They seem to have a natural attraction to him, even the new ones have to go check him out.


----------



## jenjscott (Jan 29, 2011)

Pictures of the babies.  a group shot and a couple of individuals, including one with long curly hair.  The a series of shots of the lambs and the cat.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow, you got some very cool color patterns!  Cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 29, 2011)

They are so cute! Congratulations!


----------



## jenjscott (Feb 3, 2011)

The larger about to explode young ewe had hers this morning.  One was stillborn, meconium stained, I'm not sure but looked like it may have been dead several days in utero.  The other one was up, still wet but trying nurse while mom was trying to clean it.  He was like, ma, leave me alone and let me eat!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 3, 2011)

That kitty is having fun.


----------



## abooth (Feb 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your stillborn.  With horses if a foal is born dead and the eyes are cloudy when it is delivered it means it has been dead at least 24 hours.  It might be the same for sheep.  The lamb pics are wonderful.  I'm jealous.  I have only one ewe that I hope is pregnant.


----------



## jenjscott (Apr 3, 2011)

Well we ended up with a total of 8 lambs, with one yearling not producing.  Surprise, Surprise, went over to feed last weekend and there was another!  so 9 altogether, and I think 8 of them are little boys!


----------

